# Water Heater Drain



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

What size socket does the hot water heater drain plug take on a 2010 310 bhs with 6 gallon tank?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure on that model. If I remember correctly, my 21RS takes 1-1/16".


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

I would assume there the same, Thanks


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

I winterized today and mine in a 2011 301BQ was a 1 1/8"


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Well then to be on the safe side i'll take a 1" 1"1/8 and a 1"1/16 home with me. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a 310BHS and it's 1 & 1/8...I just winterized mine a couple weeks ago, I leave that socket there just for the plug.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I may be wrong. 1-1/8" may be what I have too.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

My 250rs is 1 1/16. You should be able to measure it with a tape measure pretty accurately.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

1 1/8 for my 2011 268RL


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Stu: my 268RL has 1 1/8". Since I never need a socket that large except for the TT heater, I bought one and keep it in the TT. Funny about that--it's always there every year when I need it.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

hautevue said:


> X2 with Stu: my 268RL has 1 1/8". Since I never need a socket that large except for the TT heater, I bought one and keep it in the TT. Funny about that--it's always there every year when I need it.


I just use my 4 way lug wrench. It works just fine and it's already in the camper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is an 1 1/8.

I winterized for the first time yesterday









I will winterize at least one more time as i have a trip planned for the end of November.

I use blow out method as it is easy and i am done in 15 minutes and can do anywhere......


----------

